# Techniques to lift Accucraft K-36?



## postman (Oct 18, 2012)

I have recently made the jump to get an Accucraft live steam K-36 but I am trying to figure out the best way to lift it without breaking anything. My other locomotives can be lifted by the pilot and rear beam but the instructions say not to do that for the K-36. Does anyone have any recommended techniques on how to move this beast around? I have to move it up and down stairs which makes me nervous.

Thanks!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Buy or Build a carrier, the loco can run on or off onto track, and frees you to carry it with two hands under the box or by the handle... 

IF it is too heavy - carry the tender and loco apart!! 

Dirk


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Postman, 
Welcome to MLS. 
As Dirk suggests, a carrier of some sort would seem to be the answer. 
There have been a couple of threads on this subject, like: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/11/aft/67537/afpg/2/Default.aspx 
and my later final version of my carrier on page 3 of: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...ft/86926/afv/topic/afpgj/5/Default.aspx#88531 
This should hopefully give you some ideas. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking maybe a crane!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is the easy peasey carrier I built for my Accucraft K-27 it works for my Aristo Mallet and anything that size. I also built one that will carry USA passenger cars two at a time it will also handle the K-27 too if I put the tender beside the engine. Pic below Regal


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

The easiest and best way to accomplish this is to order a TrakrTote board from Earl Martin in Roseville, CA. I use these boards to lift anything from a K36 on down to the smallest engines. Earl advertises from time to time in Steam In the Garden magazine and in Garden Railways. The board just sits on the track and you roll the locomotive on to it. It has two straps that you lift it up with. I have seen everything imaginable and this is the best solution out there. You can contact Earl at [email protected] or [email protected]. He also makes a first class sweeper car for cleaning debris off the track. His advertised phone number is 916-773-0933.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the good info, I need something like this for my aster berk, I try to lift the berk by putting all the weight on the wheels (like it is on the track), not an easy(or safe) thing to do!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My other locomotives can be lifted by the pilot and rear beam but the instructions say not to do that for the K-36 
The carriers mentioned merely support the wheels in a secure fashion. It is possible to pick it up by the wheels as long as you have tough hands! 

BTW - I think I've seen one picked up by the pilot and rear beam so I don't know what Accu are worried about. The rear of the chassis under the cab is usually a very strong area, and under the cylinders is another. Maybe they are concerned about the pilot deck? You should email Cliff and ask.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Postman,

This is the carrier I bought for my Accucraft C19(NOT near as heavy as your locomotive). All steel construction and very easy to load/unload. Nice custom-made cloth cover for it also. I highly recommend. Made by "Back On Track" in Montana. Custom-made sizes for your particular locomotive.


Here is the link. http://backontrackrr.com/


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, does the carrier fit over the rails so if I run track power I can "run" the train out of the carrier? Or do you push the train out of the carrier?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jimtyp 

Look at these photos ==> http://backontrackrr.com/gallery.aspx 

You will see the bottom is thin sheet steel and there are no rails, just a center plate that keeps the wheels in line inside the carrier. Looks to me like you could not even set this on "live" track without unpleasant results. Clearly this is a "push it out of the carrier" operation


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 19 Oct 2012 01:27 PM 
Gary, does the carrier fit over the rails so if I run track power I can "run" the train out of the carrier? Or do you push the train out of the carrier? 

Jim is correct. It DOES work great for my battery stuff though.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 19 Oct 2012 04:11 PM 
Posted By jimtyp on 19 Oct 2012 01:27 PM 
Gary, does the carrier fit over the rails so if I run track power I can "run" the train out of the carrier? Or do you push the train out of the carrier? 

Jim is correct. It DOES work great for my battery stuff though. 

The Earl Martin Trakrtote board can be ordered with brass 'rails' so you can just drive your sparkies onto it. I have live steam and battery so I always order it without the rails. It does not have side walls nor foam as the one above however. It is just a carry board with straps. Most people use it to carry their locos from a shelf to the track.


----------



## postman (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advise, suggestions, and examples! Now I just have to narrow it down  

Kyle


----------

